# PSU suggestion



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, I currently running on an ElChepo Zebronics PSU and want to upgrade to something reliable. My pc specs are:

Intel i3-2100
2x2 GB DDR3 ram
1x Seagate 500GB HDD
Intel Dh61ww motherboard
and no gpu.

I will be buying either hd7770, gtx650Ti or some other similar performing card in about 3 to 4 months, so that should also be considered.

I also do a lot of modding like led's, lcd display, and a few other I've-got-an-idea stuff and usually take power from the 12 V line (I have also started considering 5 V line to be used as it is'nt used in the pc as much as 12 V line) so need a few extra wattage.

I'll be buying in a couple of weeks.
Thaks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2012)

corsair cx430v2...or corsair vs450..both will do nicely

corsair cx430v2...or corsair vs450..both will do nicely


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to mention my budget, the maximum budget is 3.5 k.

Sorry, I forgot to mention my budget, the maximum budget is 3.5 k.


----------



## vkl (Dec 29, 2012)

Get corsair cx500v2 ~3.4k.
Corsair cx430v2 would do as well.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2012)

Whats the difference between cx430v2 and vs450?

Whats the difference between cx430v2 and vs450?


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 29, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Whats the difference between cx430v2 and vs450?
> 
> Whats the difference between cx430v2 and vs450?


Corsair cx430v2 is 80 plus certified where vs 450 isn't and also build quality of vs450 is not that good.


----------



## vkl (Dec 29, 2012)

Well cx430v2 is certified product.Information about it is clear.
Corsair VS450 is available in Asian markets.Information about VS450 is not as clear as some other units.
Manufacturer has rated it's maximum 12Vrail output as 360Watts.It almost has no reviews.
Check this thread Corsair VS450 Power Supply-Corsair forums.
It might be that each 12V output shown in the picture have there respective maximum output as shown and maximum output on a 12V net could be 360Watts i.e.30amperes.
Efficiency and build-quality of cx430v2 is superior to it.VS450 is not a bad unit though.I have known people using gtx560ti + i3 2100 with VS450 without any trouble.
I would say pick up cx430v2 or cx500v2 when you have the money,although VS450 can do the job for your config.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to mention my budget, the maximum budget is 3.5 k.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to mention my budget, the maximum budget is 3.5 k.



Get Seasonic S12II 520, if you can find it at your budget (or even @3.9K).



harshilsharma63 said:


> Whats the difference between cx430v2 and vs450?



Quality & efficiency of VS450 is questionable.
Same can't be said about CX430V2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, so I've decided to buy the cx430v2. I have a Corsair dealer in my city so will be buying either from flipkart or from the local dealer. Sad that the cx430 went out of stock yesterday on flipkart.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2012)

FK price maybe overpriced and for your budget you can get the CX500v2 which can deliver 72W more on +12V rail.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> FK price maybe overpriced and for your budget you can get the CX500v2 which can deliver 72W more on  12V rail.



I'll be checking my local shop today for prices of those two products, will post the prices.

The local dealer did'nt had CX430v2 and CX500 costed Rs.3600. Finally ordered CX430v2 from flipkart.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Okay, so I've decided to buy the cx430v2. I have a Corsair dealer in my city so will be buying either from flipkart or from the local dealer. Sad that the cx430 went out of stock yesterday on flipkart.



Wait for them to restock it, or buy from Primeabgb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2013)

> Wait for them to restock it, or buy from Primeabgb.


actually, the product came back in stock the very next day and hence, I ordered the cx430v2 yesterday.

I also came to know about a site 'md computers' which has very attractive prices. Has anyone dealt with them? Any other sites recommended?



> Wait for them to restock it, or buy from Primeabgb.


actually, the product came back in stock the very next day and hence, I ordered the cx430v2 yesterday.

I also came to know about a site 'md computers' which has very attractive prices. Has anyone dealt with them? Any other sites recommended?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

MD Comp in kolkata is a very reputed place for buying comp stuff. they have got some of the best deals and their Gaming in charge Palash is a great guy. 

good decision on the cx430v2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2013)

> MD Comp in kolkata is a very reputed place for buying comp stuff. they have got some of the best deals and their Gaming in charge Palash is a great guy.
> 
> good decision on the cx430v2



I guess you haven't noticed my location, its Jodhpur.



> I also came to know about a site 'md computers' which has very attractive prices. Has anyone dealt with them? Any other sites recommended?



I meant online stores.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> actually, the product came back in stock the very next day and hence, I ordered the cx430v2 yesterday.
> 
> *I also came to know about a site 'md computers' which has very attractive prices. Has anyone dealt with them?* Any other sites recommended?



i was answering to that......


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I guess you haven't noticed my location, its Jodhpur.



Their online store delivers products to almost every place in India. And they are good.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

don't only get attracted buy the lower price mentioned on the website -  as a rule of thumb : before making any purchase call the shop to be sure about the product availability.


----------



## techdabangg (Jan 2, 2013)

Also please factor in cost of shipping/taxe/octroi.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the suggestions.

I got the Cx430v2 today from flipkart and it didn't worked. Ordered a replacement.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jan 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I got the Cx430v2 today from flipkart and it didn't worked. Ordered a replacement.



How pathetic..!


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> How pathetic..!



Noting exceptional. DOA can happen with every order.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2013)

^ but thats happening quite frequently with 430v2. I am the second person on flipkart to receive it doa. The other guy received two doa back to back


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 26, 2013)

I dont know whats wrong with CWT.They are determined to die.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I dont know whats wrong with CWT.They are determined to die.



CWT... whats that?


----------



## Myth (Jan 26, 2013)

CWT or Channel Well is one of the oem  psu makers for Corsair, antec, etc. Same as what seasonic does, except not better.


----------

